# Beginnners Steroids FAQs



## GH Consigliere (Dec 16, 2011)

Beginnners Steroids FAQs



So, you've had enough! You've been training your guts out. You have got your diet nailed. You sleep like a log every night. But you just can't grow no matter what you do! So you have decided to turn to the 'Dark side' for some help. 

This article is an FAQ designed to help you by providing information and suggestions that will increase basic Anabolic/Androgenic Steroids (AAS) usage knowledge. You will then have a much better understanding of what is being suggested in topics on the forum and the reasons behind the advice. Please bear in mind that there is very often no right or wrong answers when discussing AAS usage and a variety of possible solutions/cycles/answers may be given. Ultimately, it is your body, and you are responsible for what AAS are used and when they are used so it stands to reason that personal knowledge is imperative. 

As I'm sure you can appreciate, there are a range of recurring questions which tend to be asked by every prospective steroid user: 


What should I take? 
When shall I take it? 
What day shall I take it? 
What will I gain? 
Orals or Injectables? 
At this point we assume you've taken the decision to use steroids, but have no idea what they are and what they do. Read on… 

What are Steroids?
Testosterone is the main male sex hormone which is naturally produced by the human body. Steroids are a synthetic form of testosterone or its derivatives. Bodybuilders mainly use testosterone. Testosterone is what you can thank for Strength and Size. 

You can read more in the Muscle Talk article testosterone and steroid chemistry 

Am I old enough?
Yes if you're over 21, No if you're under. You run the risks of premature closing of growth plates which means you won't get any taller and your shoulders won't get wider, etc. if you use them too young. Your endocrine system is also at a vital stage in your life, which should incidentally provide you with plenty of natural testosterone anyway! 

Of course there are other considerations such as training experience of the individual. For example, it would be unwise for a 25 year old who has been training only a few months to want to use steroids. Their training and diet knowledge are likely to be limited (these should be 100% in check to make 'proper use' of a steroid cycle). Not only that, but there will be massive potential for natural gains, without the need to even think about steroids! 

Which steroid should I take?
By spending time browsing through old posts as well as learning from current ones, you will start to become familiar with not only the different steroid names and typical dosages, but also how they are used towards a particular goal. This will provide you with a 'shortlist' of possible steroids that can be further researched to ascertain whether the effects/side effects are acceptable to you. A 

I hate needles, can I just take pills?
You've decided to take steroids, now the next thing to decide is whether you should take tablets or inject? What's the difference? Let's look at each in turn: Well the obvious difference is that one is swallowed, the other is injected. But let's be more specific; most oral steroids are hepatotoxic (i.e. toxic to the liver). As the tablet/pill travels through the body it passes through the gastrointestinal tract, then to the liver which has a mission to destroy it, thus preventing the steroid from entering the bloodstream. As a result, scientific boffins replaced the hydrogen atom with a carbon atom to the 17th position of the steroid molecule, which for the most part, will enable the steroid to survive the first pass hepatic metabolism. This process is commonly referred to as 17-alpha alkylation (17-AA or C-17). 

Whilst this alkylation is desirable for the athlete in terms of improving the bio-availability of the oral steroid, it does however, place undue stress on the liver. Liver values (a set of markers which are used to assess liver function) may be elevated whilst using 17-aa steroids and as such, they are generally used sparingly to compliment an injectable cycle. Certain nutritional supplement products are often used for liver protection: 


Milk Thistle 
ALA (Alpha Lipoic Acid) 
Liv-52 
Injectable Steroids are not for intravenous use (into the vein). Doing this could result in serious injury or even death. They must be injected intra-muscularly (into the muscle) and therefore avoid the 'first pass' through the liver; though some the harsher steroids will place a strain on the kidneys in large doses. 

There are two main different types of injectable steroids: Water or oil based. Water based steroids are metabolised quickly, requiring frequent (often daily) injections. Oil based ones are released more slowly into the bloodstream and are generally injected once or twice weekly. 

Where do I inject?
You should inject into your gluteus maximus muscle (the muscle under your flabby bum!). A good, sterile technique is well worth emphasising as this can avoid experiences ranging from abcesses to death (yes, it really is that serious!). If the proper procedure is implemented, then the occurrence of abcesses can be substancially reduced and death is avoided completely.


Glutes and quads (thigh muscles) are the 'normal' places for injections as they are large muscle groups, though other sites can be used, particularly for heavier cycles where there is a greater volume of oil being used each week. 

What's an Ester?
A Steroid Ester refers to the chain of carbons attached to the steroid molecule at the 17th position. The longer the chain, the greater the time taken for the steroid to be released into the bloodstream. Testosterone propionate, for example, is a relatively short chain ester and therefore makes the parent hormone fast acting and requiring more frequent injections. The opposite is the case for longer chain esters e.g. enanthate, cypionate, undecanoate. 

What should I take?
An example of a beginner's cycle might be 8 weeks of testosterone at 500mg per week and 4 weeks of Dianabol at 25mg daily. This utilises one injectable (testosterone) and one oral (Dianabol). The testosterone would be injected twice per week, i.e. one ampoule of 250mg on Monday, the other on Thursday or Friday. 

When shall I take it?
It makes absolutely no difference what time of day you inject. Whatever suits you. 

Injection frequency - Aim for Mon/Thu for longer acting esters (sustanon, enanthate, cypionate, deca). These could be injected just once per week for the needle-shy, though twice is better for even blood concentration levels. 

Dianabol are to be taken daily and, as they have a short half life of just a few hours, they are split throughout the day, every 4 hours or so. Take them with meals to avoid possible gastro-intestinal discomfort. 


What will I gain?
Almost impossible to answer, as everyone is different, and there are a multitude of variables that will affect the amount of gains witnessed such as: 


Type of steroid and amounts used 
Length of cycle 
Cycle experience - early career cycles tend to yield greater gains purely because there is greater scope for those gains 
Training, diet & rest! 
What's a Frontload / Kickstart? 
A 'frontload' is used to reach peak blood concentration levels much sooner than would otherwise be possible. Double your normal weekly dose will be injected in the first week or two, depending on the drug's particular half-life (the half-life is the time taken for the body to metabolise and excrete half of the drug). So if your cycle was to use 500mg testosterone enanthate weekly, you would frontload 1,000mg during the first week. 

An oral 'kickstart' describes the use of a fast acting oral until your injectables reach their peak, i.e. 30mg of Dianabol taken for the first 4 weeks. 

What are Anti-Es?
Anti-Es are anti-oestrogens (or as the Americans say 'estrogens'). Certain steroids aromatise to oestrogen through the aromatase enzyme which can lead to undesirable side-effects. Oestrogen, after all is the dominant female hormone. By employing anti-Es you can reduce the chances of experiencing oestrogenic side-effects such as water retention and gyno (explained below). Proviron and Anastrozole (Arimidex and other guises) attempt to halt the aromatisation from occurring. Nolvadex however, will occupy the oestrogen receptor which renders much of the existing circulating oestrogen inert. 

The varying anti-E ancillaries are therefore generally used to counter negative side effects of AAS usage. Choice of ancillary depends on many factors including: 

AAS used & dosage/length of cycle 
Susceptibility of user to sides (if already known) 
Degree of risk/sides the user deems acceptable 
Any pre-existing conditions
Read more about Anti-Es in the Muscle Talk article about Oestrogen & Progesterone 

What's Gyno?
Gynecomastia is the build up of glandular tissue under the breast, and is an oestrogenic side-effect. Puffy, itchy or sore nipples are often early symptoms. This condition is often referred to by the slang term '***** tits'. Established gyno will normally require surgery for correction - needless to say, 'prevention is better than the cure!' 

What's PCT?
PCT stands for Post Cycle Therapy, and is what you do when you've finished your cycle to restore natural testosterone production. This is essential if you want to stand a good chance of retaining gains. Nolvadex, Clomid and sometimes HCG are the drugs used for pct. See the Muscle Talk article Clomid and HCG for more information. 

Will this cycle have any effect on my sex drive? Gotta keep the missus happy!
You'll turn into a porn star! You'll think about it 24/7! Generally you'll feel like a Sex God! Joking aside, you should generally experience an increase in libido especially if using strong androgens, though effects between individuals do vary. If do you experience any loss of interest, or you experience problems maintaining an erection (notorious with certain steroids), the drug Proviron is often used as a counter-active measure. 

Summary
This FAQ article is not in any way designed to deter the posting of further questions on the MuscleTalk forums. However, by extending your knowledge, the above will provide you with a much better understanding of any further advice given in response to a question. 

It would be very helpful when requesting information regarding a cycle, to include details such as you age, stats, training experience, previous cycle experience and goals and aspirations. This will greatly assist members answering the query, as most, if not all, of these factors are taken into consideration when providing suggestions. 

If you already have some gear and are merely asking for assistance in designing a cycle, it is imperative that you list not only the actual AAS you intend to use and ml volume of each, but also the mg/ml ratio of each as this varies with different manufacturing labs. 

Should you be concerned about anything at all - just ask. Other experienced members and the MuscleTalk expert moderator team are here to help and provide guidance to ensure that your AAS usage is as safe and productive as possible. 

All the best! 

Warning! Articles related to the use of illegal performance enhancing drugs are for information purposes only and are the sole expressions of the individual authors opinion. We do not promote the use of these substances and the information contained within this publication is not intended to persuade or encourage the use or possession of illegal substances. These substances should be used only under the advice and supervision of a qualified, licensed physician.
__________________
Disclaimer: Steroid use is illegal in a vast number of countries around the world. This is not without reason. Steroids should only be used when prescribed by your doctor and under close supervision. Steroid use is not to be taken lightly and we do not in any way endorse or approve of illegal drug use. The information is provided on the same basis as all the other information on this site, as informational/

Copy and paste from fuzo and his team!
Not written from me chino0823 why I do this is show the knowalege out there so bro enjoy and happy hoildays


----------



## TJTJ (Dec 16, 2011)




----------



## swollen (Dec 16, 2011)

Very nice Chino! A good read, not only for beginners...Good job!


----------



## GH Consigliere (Dec 16, 2011)

Thank you


----------



## Lang (Dec 19, 2011)

Thanks for the great information.


----------



## GH Consigliere (Dec 19, 2011)

Sure is check out the 8 rules Of anabloic  great read we all need alot to learn even the vets are still learning enjoy click below
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/anabolic-zone/150208-8-anabolic-steroid-rules.html


----------



## BigBadBen (Dec 19, 2011)

I love this site, so much great information.

Thanks very much!


----------



## inkd (Dec 20, 2011)

Chino-you seem to know your shit---just joined the board, intermediate on AAS...would love to pick your brain on some issues--but first things first--25 posts, great read though man


----------



## KingLouie (Dec 20, 2011)

This post is as solid as the day is long...


----------



## MrSaturatedFat (Dec 20, 2011)

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Chino0823 again. 

Great post man. Will bookmark/copy paste onto thumb drive.


----------



## MakeItMethylated (Dec 20, 2011)

Very inciteful

Should be a sticky


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (Dec 20, 2011)

inkd said:


> Chino-you seem to know your shit---just joined the board, intermediate on AAS...would love to pick your brain on some issues--but first things first--25 posts, great read though man




Yea man, people who copy and paste really know their shit!

Beginners Steroid Use - MuscleTalk UK


----------



## Dath (Dec 20, 2011)

stfuandliftbtch said:


> Yea man, people who copy and paste really know their shit!
> 
> Beginners Steroid Use - MuscleTalk UK



^^^^regardless it's still a good read


----------



## GH Consigliere (Dec 20, 2011)

stfuandliftbtch said:


> Yea man, people who copy and paste really know their shit!
> 
> Beginners Steroid Use - MuscleTalk UK



Yes it was fuzo team that also but their this commuity is about learning what others don't. and if you read I clearly said it was copy and pasted from their team of network. Now have a great day and happy hoildays bro


----------



## GH Consigliere (Dec 20, 2011)

Copy and paste from fuzo and his team!
Not written from me chino0823 why I do this is show the knowalege out there so bro enjoy and happy hoildays[/QUOTE]


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (Dec 20, 2011)

im just posting the link man. im sure everyone along with myself do appreciate these posts. Im just posting the link

settle down.......


----------



## Boomer182 (Dec 20, 2011)

But I like not feeling like a porn star 24/7 the wife wants another kid lol. Good right up I learned a few things.


----------



## damo21 (Jan 4, 2012)

hi everyone. i have sustanon 250 infront of me for my first cycle but i have the arm and bum tops, *where do you suggest i jab*?


----------



## damo21 (Jan 4, 2012)

too late. arse it is. any advice on diet and or work out plan would be greatly appreciated as im new(ish) to this.


----------



## rayb (Jan 5, 2012)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## Caz Rad (Jan 19, 2012)

I'm reviving this thread and bumping it back to the top.  Chino put in the effort and there's LOTS of good info here whether you're new to the game or an ole pro.  Props to Chino for the great work!


----------



## GH Consigliere (Jan 20, 2012)

Thanks to the guy wrote this I think it was muge


----------



## NPCSUPERHEAVY (Jan 20, 2012)

very informative post


----------

